# mini split system 110 vs 220 volt



## jhcjr (Jun 8, 2012)

I have noticed that some one zone units (12000btu) will come in a 110volt or a 220volt . Which one will give the best performance?

Looking to buy one 
Thanks


----------



## HVACDave (Oct 16, 2007)

Not much difference in performance. Obviously less amperage draw on wire using 220, may be better with longer lengths of wiring from panel etc. Both should give rated cooling capacity. 

If your panel has open spaces to use 220, that would be my choice, but others may have other opinions.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Get a 220V unit.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

no difference..... wire size that's all... :no:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

carmon said:


> no difference..... wire size that's all... :no:


 
Yep! That's it.:laughing:


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

yep 220v. the electric co charges for usage. the amps will be less and if you have a Demand Meter the 110v will hurt you in the wallet


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Plus, with 220v you have half the amps in the wires so you have 1/4th the power dissipated and wasted in them.

12w or so? Whoopee.


----------



## jhcjr (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info that helps alot....


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Yoyizit said:


> dissipated and wasted


 
What???


----------



## wheelsup (May 4, 2012)

hvac instructor said:


> yep 220v. the electric co charges for usage. the amps will be less and if you have a Demand Meter the 110v will hurt you in the wallet


You pay by the watt...a watt equals volts X amps

220v x 10 amps = 2200 watts (2.2 kw)
110v x 20 amps = 2200 watts (2.2 kw)

Same amount of wattage, same power consumption, same everything...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

wheelsup said:


> You pay by the watt...a watt equals volts X amps
> 
> 220v x 10 amps = 2200 watts (2.2 kw)
> 110v x 20 amps = 2200 watts (2.2 kw)
> ...


Yep. Higher voltage simply allows a smaller wire size to be used for the same size load.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

true. like i said if you have a demand meter the electric company will charge you more if you go over the amp draw. they give you a lower rate, but if you go over a certain amp draw then they charge you a higher rate. it works pretty good if you dont turn on the a/c, dryer and stove at the same time.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Around here. All demand meter rates are determined by KWH draw, not amps.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Missouri Bound said:


> What???


Some power is lost in the wires. If you have 1/4 ohm of wire resistance you have 25W lost if 10A is flowing, P = (I^2) R. 
With 20A you'd lose 100W.


----------



## ronn287 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never seen 220 volts with a 10 amp breaker....?


----------

